# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Spotnose

## JLC

The Spotnose is a co-dominant pattern mutation proven by the Barkers at VPI in 2001.  Its super form, the Powerball, was also bred at VPI in 2005.  It tends to have a very busy pattern with distinctive head markings.  The prominent spot on the nose inspired its name, but it is not an absolute indicator of the morph.  Not all Spotnoses are born with the spots, and many normals also have various spots on their noses. 


aalomon


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


Louis Kirkland


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey


muddoc - Tim Bailey

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Bailey & Bailey Reptiles
Cornerstone Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

jessica87 (12-14-2013),_meowmeowkazoo_ (02-05-2012),Reptileman044 (07-17-2012)

----------

